# USP Compact & P2000 Grip Width?



## KCabbage (Jun 4, 2008)

Greetings,
Would anyone happen to know the exact width of the grips on either of these pistols?
Thanks alot!
Take care


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

http://www.hk-usa.com/

Look at the "Technical Specs" for the pistols...

-Jeff-


----------



## KCabbage (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks Jeff. I did take a look at specs in their manuals but all they show is the slide width and overall frame width which includes the safety/slidestop.


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

I have a USPc 9mm and although I'm not 100% sure, I believe that the grip on the USPc is going to be a little wider than the P2000.


----------



## tjm58 (Aug 17, 2007)

I have both the USPc and P200 and to me the difference between width of the grips is very close. Hardly noticable. Both are very comfortable to me and I have small hands.


----------



## KCabbage (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys! 
Take care


----------

